# Got power issues with your MAC iPhone or iPad?



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello good people from the realms of the CAR-PC :drummer:

Car - Toyota Avensis 2006 

System - speakers HAT L6 + L4SE + L1R2 kick panel installed 
sub DD LE-08
amps - ZED Leviathan + Sundown SAE-1000D
Processor - Audison Bit 1 
CarPC - Intel DG45F board MiniITX with E5800 CPU 2GB RAM 320GB HDD with optical output to the Bit 1 
GPS - sirfstar III + IGO8
OBDII BT interfaced 
EBY701 Liliput touchscreen 
IR steering wheel universal remote copied from a PC remote.
Griffin PowerMate as a i-drive simulator 

I've been running with this carpc for four years now (this is the second car it is installed at) and my problem was always FM radio! 

Where I leave HD Radio is only starting to be implemented by the government.

USB dongles - failure, the wireshark or USB brando are simply not good enough even if I built the antenna my self. 

HQCT? -> supposed to be good, at each region I got only one radio station with good perception and not always ---> fail! 

SO, Decided to go WEBRADIO using my Iphone as a modem. 

First I had to do some modifications - new skin, Elate 2 for RR was chosen. 

I had to customize the webradio button to work. 

But then when I try to run my iphone via the CARPC - the issue is - NO POWER!!! 

Data may work but charging fails.

Problem: CarPC is installed in the trunk while iPhone is at front and PSU is M2-ATX, seems to be short on power.

I tried to split the USB cable so that Data would come from PC USB HUB and power from the USB charger (wall simulation) but the iphone went CRAZY and the USB HUB crashed. 

Later on I found out that it takes the data cables as well to charge the iphone and it turns out to be that apple products are using the data + and - cables to set the amount of current that would charge the iphone/ipad 

That was verified on hackaday site by a friend 

SO - looking on the web for a possible solution I found out the following: 






It works! 

Now I can both charge the iphone from wall connection such as USB charger and at the same time be connected to the CARPC getting internet tethering and enjoying WEB based radio. 

As well it charges the iphone much quicker so for short drives - GOOD! 

Enjoy this little one :laugh:


----------

